# Diablo3 doch nicht nächstes Jahr ?



## Sulli (6. August 2009)

Habe gerade gelesen das Starcraft und  Singularity von Activision Blizzard erst nächstes jahr rauskommen sollen. Die haben den Termin von diesen Jahr ins nächste verschoben .. naja dann wird Dia3 wohl erst 2011 erscheinen .. wenn nicht noch später . Glaube nicht das die Dia3 auch im kommenden Jahr ins rennen schicken , die würden sich ja selber konkurenz machen .
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,691859/A...10/Spiele/News/


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2009)

jo das ist jetzt natürlich gut möglich aber wir werden sehn, wann ist eigendlich die nächste blizzcon?


----------



## Mightyfrost (7. August 2009)

Die Blizzcon ist ende August glaub 21 bis 23 . Denke schon das Diablo 3 früher kommet . Blizz hatte  es ja letztes Jahr auf der Blizzcon erstmals vorgestellt . Ich denke ende des Jahres oder anfang nächsten Jahres im ersten Quartal . aber mal sehen, ende August weiß man auf jeden fall mehr


----------



## Bllademaster (8. August 2009)

oh man ich hoffe das kommt nöchstes jahr raus absulut kein bock mehr zu warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
am 22 sten geh ich ja gc ma gucken was da so gesagt wird


----------



## 1234black (10. August 2009)

Ich hoffe es Kommt ende dieses jahres oder anfang 2010 raus will auch nimmer warten ich will es endlich zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (21. August 2009)

Ich glaube eher nicht, da eigentlich dieses Jahr Starcraft kommen sollte
nächstes Jahr ne neue WoW erweiterung und übernächstesjahr dann D3 also leider noch
einige Zeit hin!
Ich freu mich eh hauptsächlich auf die Story!


----------



## Prastun (21. August 2009)

Ma schauen wies kommt würde micht schon drüber freuen wenn sies
nächstes Jahr auf den Markt "werfen" würden ...


----------



## Decker (21. August 2009)

Vor 2011 wird es nicht kommen. Überlegt mal, SC2 wurde vor 2 Jahren angekündigt und kommt nicht mehr dieses Jahr. D3 wurde erst letztes Jahr angekündigt... Noch dazu plant Blizzard jetzt 2 Spiele nächstes Jahr zu veröffentlichen, SC2 (mit Sicherheit) und WoW Cataclysm (hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit). Äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass man dann noch D3 hinterherschmeißt. Ich glaube selbst über einen Release 2011 können wir noch froh sein, 2012 ist wohl noch realistischer...


----------



## Cetos (22. August 2009)

Also dieses Jahr D3 auf gar keinen Fall.

Frühestens Ende 2010 Anfang 2011.

Das Starcraft II erst nächstes Jahr rauskommt liegt nicht daran, dass das Spiel nicht fertig werden würde, sondern das Blizzard Probleme mit dem Battlenet 2 hat.


----------

